# Emission Warranty



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello, on my second CEL at 7500 miles and looks like another DEF issue on my CTD. The first was a P24AE for a particulte matter sensor, now a P11D7, probable NOX sensor. Does anyone now how long the smog related components are warrantied for? I hope and pray its longer than 36 months or we will be paying for these issues out of pocket someday. :sad:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

warloc said:


> Hello, on my second CEL at 7500 miles and looks like another DEF issue on my CTD. The first was a P24AE for a particulte matter sensor, now a P11D7, probable NOX sensor. Does anyone now how long the smog related components are warrantied for? I hope and pray its longer than 36 months or we will be paying for these issues out of pocket someday. :sad:


I replied to you in the other thread - but for everybody else, I think federal warranty is 8/80 and Chevy powertrain is 5/100, so figure 8/100 on these components. Someone correct me if I am wrong on this.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Beginning on page 23 of your owners manual......kind of tough to follow but the majority of sensors seem to be 3/36 gasoline or diesel.
There are some components, marked with a asterisk, that fall under 8/80 on non-California models.

I read it three times....rather vague.

I have found though, the Nox sensor acts up a lot if the car is extensively idled or short tripped.
Not enouph heat is built up for long enouph periods to keep it clean.

Rob


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

diesel said:


> I replied to you in the other thread - but for everybody else, I think federal warranty is 8/80 and Chevy powertrain is 5/100, so figure 8/100 on these components. Someone correct me if I am wrong on this.


I don't think the emissions sensors are going to fall under powertrain, so probably just the 8/80 federal emissions warranty.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the responces, I'm getting ready to contact my dealer for some clarity (I hope). As far as short trips or idling, my daily drive is 50 + miles each way, every day (no short trips). My average speed is 70 -75 MPH on the freeway and I do not baby my gas pedal. I did recently refill my DEF fluid but I get no messages like low quality DEF fluid and I did refilled with "Blue DEF" by Peak designed for use in SCR exhaust systems.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Tried to talk to the dealer about this problem this morning but now I'm still waiting for a call back. I was then going to go there in person at lunch today but when the wife picked me up, the CEL was off???


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

UG!

Intermittents.....a real pain but the code is in memory.
What has happened is the computer recieved input from the nox sensor that was out of range.
Maybe a carbon buildup or something going through the exaust that it 'saw'
Anyways, it hasn't seen the problem again for a predetermined running time so it shut the light off.
The code will sit in 'pending' for several start/run cycles and if it continues to send viable information the computer will discard the code.

For now, keep on keeping on.....might have been a fluke, never to be repeated.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi warlock,

I will be glad to assist you with your concern. I’m sorry to hear that you may be having possible DEF problems. I understand that you tried to get in contact with your dealership today regarding your warranty questions. Have you spoken with them yet? Please feel free to send a private message with your VIN included so that I can look further into your concern. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Well when the CEL went off, after about 100 miles, I didn't persue the dealer any further. It it kind of disheartening that after leaving a detailed message with service manager that I never got a returned call. I did call back yesterday late morning and was put on hold for way too long and finally just hung up. Possible dirt or soot on the NOX sensor I hope. Can Chevy clarify the warranty on the smog related components for us? Thank you for listening to our concerns, it really is an awsome little car.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your issues. Is your dealer very far away, if not, go there in person. I rarely call many places if I'm having issues for reasons you describe. It's too easy not to call back, not to get a straight answer, or be outright lied to over the phone. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

warloc said:


> Well when the CEL went off, after about 100 miles, I didn't persue the dealer any further. It it kind of disheartening that after leaving a detailed message with service manager that I never got a returned call. I did call back yesterday late morning and was put on hold for way too long and finally just hung up. Possible dirt or soot on the NOX sensor I hope. Can Chevy clarify the warranty on the smog related components for us? Thank you for listening to our concerns, it really is an awsome little car.


Ugh, I am not a fan of poor customer service. Have you made any progress on this?


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Lights been off for 500 miles so I'm going to ignore it, maybe dirt or something on the sensor. I wonder if a loose fuel cap could trip CEL on a diesel? Even my 7.3 super duty has a cap that clicks and when looking at the CTD cap it has a valve of some sort built in it.Hmmmm but be a good question to bring up on a future forum topic.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

warloc said:


> Lights been off for 500 miles so I'm going to ignore it, maybe dirt or something on the sensor. I wonder if a loose fuel cap could trip CEL on a diesel? Even my 7.3 super duty has a cap that clicks and when looking at the CTD cap it has a valve of some sort built in it.Hmmmm but be a good question to bring up on a future forum topic.


Interesting that the CEL disappeared. Keep us posted.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Well its been 14,000 miles later and my CEL is back on again. Actually its been acting like a christmas light lately going on, going off, and back on. It has now been on for 600 miles so its back to my local dealer tomorrow. Anyone else having a re-ocurring CEL?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

8/80 federal emission warranty only covers the catalytic converter and the ecm/pcm.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

warloc said:


> Well its been 14,000 miles later and my CEL is back on again. Actually its been acting like a christmas light lately going on, going off, and back on. It has now been on for 600 miles so its back to my local dealer tomorrow. Anyone else having a re-ocurring CEL?


I've never had a CEL on mine in almost 60K miles. Keep us posted, I am very interested to see what the issue is.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

warloc said:


> Well its been 14,000 miles later and my CEL is back on again. Actually its been acting like a christmas light lately going on, going off, and back on. It has now been on for 600 miles so its back to my local dealer tomorrow. Anyone else having a re-ocurring CEL?


I have an Oxygen Sensor Slow Response Bank One CEL - Code P0133 reoccurring. The CEL occurred twice after highway driving upon decelerating when getting off. The CEL was reset by 2 different dealers 3 times and has still reoccurred. It is currently on now. I have 5700 miles on my car. The part is on an "unavailable status" since Nov. 2013. This has not affected the drivability of the car. A TSB was issued By GM for this problem. There appears to be no apparent solution other than waiting for a new revised part to become available from GM. Some others of you have reported NOx sensor issues which apparently were resolved with the currently available parts being replaced with in-stock inventory. I also am wondering if anyone else has had this Oxygen Sensor issue with their Cruze Diesel? This all has happened in the past 3 weeks. This is the first issue that I had since I got my car last October, 2013.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Not to open another new "can of worms" but after reading GOTDIESEL?'s blurb on Biodiesel it got me to wondering_. _I have used only the mandatory 5-20% Biodiesel Blend in my car since new because that is the only fuel that is available here in Illinois because it is subsidized by the state. The Cruze Diesel is certified to use this range of Biodiesel Blend. I can only hope that GOTDIESEL?'s speculation that Biodiesel Blends maybe instrumental in premature failures of both Oxygen and NOx sensors is not true. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> Not to open another new "can of worms" but after reading GOTDIESEL?'s blurb on Biodiesel it got me to wondering_. _I have used only the mandatory 5-20% Biodiesel Blend in my car since new because that is the only fuel that is available here in Illinois because it is subsidized by the state. The Cruze Diesel is certified to use this range of Biodiesel Blend. I can only hope that GOTDIESEL?'s speculation that Biodiesel Blends maybe instrumental in premature failures of both Oxygen and NOx sensors is not true. I guess only time will tell.


I would be interested to know the build dates of the cars with issues. I have one of the first off the line. Also, I am pretty sure I have run a fair share of bio through the car. I never read the pumps, but have fueled up in IN, OH, WV, PA, NH and MA that I recall.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> I would be interested to know the build dates of the cars with issues. I have one of the first off the line.



I stopped at my selling dealer today as I was driving by on business. I saw 3 Diesels available in their used inventory (interesting resale information forthcoming in another post next time I get to my office with time on my hands). Anyway, one of those Diesels was the 17th vehicle off the line of 2014 (#100017) - now that's an early build!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> I stopped at my selling dealer today as I was driving by on business. I saw 3 Diesels available in their used inventory (interesting resale information forthcoming in another post next time I get to my office with time on my hands). Anyway, one of those Diesels was the 17th vehicle off the line of 2014 (#100017) - now that's an early build!


Yeah, even earlier than mine! That car's been sitting a while.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I'm at 15,000 miles now and my CEL comes on more than my high beams, every time I make an apt to drop off the darn light goes out, for a while. I bought a code reader last night and got the code P11D7, which I've had before. I have searched and I believe this is a NOX sensor issue, if anyone knows for sure please chime in on this. Looks like it will be going back to the dealer next week, ugh! I hope your right on the in stock inventory on the NOX sensor, and what the heck is this BS of "part restriction" from GM? The dealers should HAVE IN STOCK parts for the cars they are selling period! Or don't sell your cars to people put you cars on "selling restriction" until you have parts.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

warloc said:


> Well I'm at 15,000 miles now and my CEL comes on more than my high beams, every time I make an apt to drop off the darn light goes out, for a while. I bought a code reader last night and got the code P11D7, which I've had before. I have searched and I believe this is a NOX sensor issue, if anyone knows for sure please chime in on this. Looks like it will be going back to the dealer next week, ugh! I hope your right on the in stock inventory on the NOX sensor, and what the heck is this BS of "part restriction" from GM? The dealers should HAVE IN STOCK parts for the cars they are selling period! Or don't sell your cars to people put you cars on "selling restriction" until you have parts.


Worse case - If they keep your car in service to order parts, they should give you another CTD as a loaner. But if they have it for 30 days, most state lemon laws would consider that a lemon, if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Just wanted to update on my CEL, now just short of 20K miles I have NOT had a CEL since I changed out my fuel cap 5K miles ago , yehaaaaa!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

warloc said:


> Just wanted to update on my CEL, now just short of 20K miles I have NOT had a CEL since I changed out my fuel cap 5K miles ago , yehaaaaa!


Hey warloc,

This is good news! Let us know if you are experiencing further concerns with your Cruze, or you have any questions. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

